# Meth Lab



## Hazel (Aug 4, 2011)

As a law enforcement officer I have been approached by several people lately wanting to know how to identify a Meth Lab. Here is a picture of four Labs. I think it's pretty obvious which one is the Meth Lab. I hope this helps. 

Let me know if I can be of any further service in this matter. 







Sometimes we need to see the lighter side of things in order to get through the dark times.



(I don't know who sends these joke emails to my mom but it's nice that she forwards them to me.    )


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG, I snorted!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 5, 2011)

Deep and meaningful belly laugh!  Thanks!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL, I love it!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 5, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's choice.


----------



## ilove2soap (Aug 5, 2011)

Too funny!! Hubby liked it too!!!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm glad everyone's enjoying it. I laughed when I saw this because we have had all 4 types of labs at one time or another.

There's a meth lab laying right behind me as I type this message.


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL

Not what I was expecting. That's brilliant.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 6, 2011)

Hehe, thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL I think I look a little like that after four nightshifts..........thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## kaelily (Aug 10, 2011)

ahahahaaa!!! I just saw this, too funny!


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 10, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 13, 2011)

OMG!  HAHA  That is the BEST thing I've seen in a long time!!!!  Thank you for sharing that!  I'm cracking up here!!!


----------



## simplymcghie (Aug 22, 2011)

I LOVE IT!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 23, 2011)

Hysterical, Hazel!


----------



## AmyW (Aug 23, 2011)

ROFL thanks for sharing it. Too funny!


----------



## cinta (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahahaha! Fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Sep 17, 2011)

Mehehehe that's great!


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG - I wish I would have seen this last week when I really needed to laugh.  Hazel, what a hoot!  Can't wait to show my sister.  She'll pee her pants.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm glad you both enjoyed it. My sister printed it off and stuck it on her frig. It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## coopersteve (Sep 23, 2011)

haha! I know this one already but it still gives me a chuckle  Speaking of meth labs.... does anyone here watch Breaking Bad on AMC? If not you should, absolutely awesome!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 18, 2012)

That is the best I've seen in ages!  What a great laugh.  Thanks.


----------



## Clemmey (Apr 28, 2012)

This is hilarious!! Thank you for the giggles!


----------



## Davika (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a lab mix that pretty much fits that same description. She's 7 now, but as hyper and active as any puppy I've ever seen.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2012)

Labs do seem to remain hyper longer than other breeds. A vet told me that our chocolate lab would start to slow down after he reached 2 years of age. Didn't happen. He didn't start slowing down until he was about 9 years old.


----------



## Maythorn (Jun 23, 2012)

They're all adorable.   That's very funny and here I was expecting a heavy topic, maybe about lye availability.


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 26, 2012)

I grew up with a lab and that is so fitting! I remember her being energetic and spastic well in to her older years.


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahha Hazel that is so funny! I agree we have to laugh a little or we would all go crazy.  :mrgreen:


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hazel-
Nice to see your type of meth lab for a change.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 12, 2012)

I hope you've not been seeing the other type.  :shock:


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 14, 2013)

Two years later and it's still funny! Thanks Hazel.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2013)

: )  It is still funny.

I just have meth mutts and a pie eating princess...


----------



## Saswede (Oct 14, 2013)

They're so sweet, Dagmar!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2013)

They will be, as soon as my youngest is done with puberty.


----------



## lsg (Oct 14, 2013)

:razz:


----------



## savonierre (Oct 14, 2013)

LOL  at the meth lab..We are getting a puppy in Dec, that is what I have to look forward too :think:


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 15, 2013)

savonierre said:


> LOL  at the meth lab..We are getting a puppy in Dec, that is what I have to look forward too :think:



:mrgreen: Good luck. I've had 6 youngsters (12 weeks to 18 months) in 6 years. 
4 of my own initially and two for my volunteer job, but one was such a perfect match I couldn't give him up.
I've been saying I was completely done raising dogs ever since the second one.
Now Pjotr just ate my sofa. I think I really am done this time around :razz:


----------



## Saswede (Oct 15, 2013)

Never say never, Dagmar!!  Somehow they just come into your life, and even if the they cause chaos, you can't imagine life without them!

I'm actually a cat person, and am currently trying to get my son's kitten through puberty ......  So I can relate!  It's very difficult to invite people over, because we have to hitch all the curtains up so that she doesn't finish the job that my cat started 4 years ago!  Not a great look!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha and I thought my one year old Tony was a bad kitty!

:mrgreen: The problem solved itself; with 3 dogs of my own, a little foster and 4 cats I'd have to start stacking them up if I'd take on one more.
:razz: But I'm well aware that when their time has come, I'll take in another rescue pup/youngster as soon as I can.
It's just such a joy to see how much the oldest two have changed, how reliable and relaxed they have become over the years and how much they enjoy their little pack.
My pit mix couldn't be in the same room with other dogs, and now she raises them better than I'll ever be able to :grin:


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------

